# RFC - Private Vs NHS treatment Monitoring



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello All,

Please could some of you girls that have had both private and NHS treatment in RFC let me know if there was any difference in treatment protocol?

After doing lots of research the last week I have found that many UK clinics do regular bloods, scans and just a lot more monitoring.

During my NHS go at RFC I had only the HIV / Rubella bloods taken plus 1 round on FSH / LH few months before tx. Also I jus had 2 scans - 1 six days after STIMMs started and 1 day before EC.

Do they do more monitoring on a private schedule? 

Would really like to know as weiging up options for next tx schedule.

Thanks a mil

x


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

dc8 so sorry to hear tx wasnt successful  

my 1st tx was nhs go and like you af arrived before test day, luckily for me my private tx came up 2-3 months after and we went for it.  as for protocol, nothing is different all is the same as per nhs go same schedule. i was overall happy with the private go and luckily it worked for us.  when is you follow up? maybe they will advise if they will up drugs change anything.

i wish you all the best for your next step


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

Should i have signed for private treatment as well? Dr McManus told us not 2 as the waiting list was short.

Jilyhen


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

DC8 ,If you were to have tx at a private clinic you will be more closely monitiored with more scans and with my personal experience bloods taken at every scan too .I also had to get loads of hormone levels taken for my current tx ...things i had never had done at both Origin and RFC.
Jilly i would def get your name on the private list ,as the other ladies have said the rfc and waiting lists be it private or nhs can be a bit of a nitemare


----------

